# Costa Del Mar Reefton 580G - Price drop $125 SOLD



## Birdhntr (Sep 21, 2014)

Pair of Costa Del Mar Reeftons

Frame: Grey (black trim)

Lens: 580 G (glass)

Lens Color: Blue Mirror

Condition: Very good - excellent 


Pair of Reeftons for sale. Used lightly for one season. No scratches on lenses or wear on frames. Carry case included.








These retail for $267. 

Located in Lewis Center, OH. Asking $175. Will ship at buyers expense. 

Payment via Cash, Paypal or Venmo. 

Text 740-412-6682

Thanks!


























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Birdhntr (Sep 21, 2014)

Price drop - $125


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Birdhntr (Sep 21, 2014)

Ttt


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## birdcrazy (Jan 15, 2014)

Pm sent


----------



## Birdhntr (Sep 21, 2014)

Sold


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

